# Ayuda con un emisor FM



## tatopirineo (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola, primero que nada quiero felicitarlos por la web, esta Muy buena. 
Ahora, quiero pedirles ayuda, hize este circuito:

http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/rfTransmitter/fmTx031402a.jpg

Y no me funciona, (es la primera vez que hago un circuito.)
-La resistencia de "47": son ohms o kiloohms??
-Un capacitor ceramico que me vendieron dice: "10M", es de 10 picos o me vendieron cualquier cosa?
-Como puedo saber si un transistor o un capacitor no funciona?.


GRACIAS, graciassssssssss por dedicar su tiempo. Se los agradesco.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 19, 2007)

hola la resistencia es de OHM ya que como es la tabla mas conosida globalmente se resaltan las demas como por ejemplo de kilo ohm de mega ohm y demas respecto al capacitor es muy raro y te recomiendo que compres en otra tienda saludos


----------



## Welsys (Mar 20, 2007)

Yo estoy haciendo ese mismo transmisor. Me esta costando conseguir el cable para la bobina, pero ya lo tengo encargado. Si no tenes mucha experiencia con circuitos, es posible que hayas cometido cualquier error. Por ejemplo, la polaridad del condensador electrolitico de 10uf, o la bobina,... pueden ser muchas cosas. tambien decirte que tienes que tener mucha paciencia a la hora de variar el condensador... Sigue probando, no desistas, ya me contaras


----------



## tatopirineo (Mar 20, 2007)

Gracias por el animo, no se de donde sos, yo de Montevideo, te digo que el cable para la bobina (le puese de 0,6mm ) lo consegui, me lo regalaron en una tienda en el centro. Pero, el concentrador electrolitico creo haberlo puesto bien (donde aparece un cuadrado con una flecha en el negativo no?), es que es mi primer circuito. Hay alguna forma facil de localizar algun componente roto?, GRACIAS, tengo un multimetro (que me sirve para las resistencias), se puede medir por ejemplo la capacidad de un capacitor? ( para estar seguro)  graciaaaas, de nuevo.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 20, 2007)

hola pues si es un multimetro digital no creo que puedas medir un capacitor pero sies uno analogico si puedes ya que pones el capacitor cargado y vas biendo con se descarga lentamente saludos


----------



## first (Mar 21, 2007)

¿Y no sintonizas nada ni silencio?


----------



## tatopirineo (Mar 21, 2007)

No, cuando giro el capacitor variable en ningun punto cambia lo que sintonizo en la radio.
En cuanto a medir la capacidad de un capacitor, creo que mi multimetro es digital (es con una pantalla). como podria medirla.?
GRACIAS de nuevooo.


----------



## tatopirineo (Mar 26, 2007)

Alguien me puede dar alguna recomendación para ver que es lo que falla?, gracias.


----------



## Welsys (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola compañero. Yo ya acabe el emisor, y funciona, la calidad no es muy buena, y tampoco es muy estable, pero es satisfactorio acabarlo y oirte en la radio. 

Si tu transistor es con carcasa de platico, ten cuidao con las patillas, porque en internet no hay mucha información, y la que hay a veces es confusa. Si es de metal, la pestaña que sale es el emisor. 

El electrolitico, por lo que me dijiste lo tienes bien puesto. Una cosa que me di cuenta es que si el cable de la bobina es esmaltado tienes que tener mucho cuidado, porque el estaño debera tocar perfectamente con la seccion del cable, me explico, por los laterales el cable esta aislado con un esmalte transparente, tienes soldarlo de tal forma que toque bien la parte por donde cortaste el cable. ¿te ha quedado claro? eso puede ser un error dificil de detectar.compruebalo con tu multimetro. si no tiene para estudiar la continuidad, mide la resistencia en la bobina, te deberia dar 0 ó muy cerca de 0.

No se me ocurre otros errores que pudiste cometer. contestame y seguire pensando, te puedo pasar fotos y el fotolito si lo precisas. Paciencia y no te cortes en preguntar.

salud


----------



## tatopirineo (May 6, 2007)

gracias Welsys, sigo en el mismo lugar, no logro hacer uqe funcione, la bobina está bien, ya le medí la resistencia, no se me ocurre donde puede estar el error. Si me podes mostrar una foto del tuyo terminado o algo así, GRACIAS de nuevo.
Otra pregunta: es necesario que le ponga una carcasa?.
GRACIAAS.


----------



## tatopirineo (May 6, 2007)

Otra pregunta: como me conviene sintonizar el emisor? (supongo que hasta que no me escuche a mi mismo en la radio no puedo saber si funciona el circuito, y que no es problema de la sintonización).
Graciaaas


----------

